
Ask HN: What are some good types of greenery to get for an office desk? - sdrothrock
I&#x27;ve had a little cactus on my desk before but have always thought it would be nice to have something a little greener, maybe leafier.<p>Does anyone have any suggestions for bringing a little bit of nature to a desk? One of those enclosed terrariums? Some kind of hardy succulent?
======
stajmahal
Succulents are easy to care for & cute!

------
Mortalsapian
Peace Lillys are nice!

